# where can i find a female feeder?



## jamiedrew (Feb 17, 2016)

I am very interested in meeting a female feeder...im a super skinny guy at the moment in boston. Where can I meet them? there seem to be very few on feabie (surprisingly?) and I know people said there are some on grommr but i havent found any yet :-/

trying not to give up!! it seems like though if I dont find anyone on these apps they're not there? not many local people on FF, ffabromsia, feedist.net either :-/

-Jamie


----------



## Cobra Verde (Feb 20, 2016)

If you're striking out on the sites nominally dedicated to feeding then I suspect it's not meant to be, at least for the nonce.

You're living in a city that's a utopia compared to the rest of the country though, so...there's always that.


----------



## Yakatori (Feb 21, 2016)

Cobra Verde said:


> "_...a city that's a utopia compared to the rest of the country though.._"


Shoulda been obvious enough:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLwbzGyC6t4[/ame]


----------



## ouroboros (Feb 21, 2016)

You have to get to know them, it doesn't work like 'feed me' 'Kay <3'You may have to travel depending on your location. I don't know the prospects of Boston. Also try gaining a bit first on your own, a feeder will be more likely to take you seriously and not trying to just Role Play the gain. Some people prefer working with skinny guys, but most don't.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 21, 2016)

ouroboros said:


> You have to get to know them, it doesn't work like 'feed me' 'Kay <3'.



I usually introduce myself with a dick pic, but a classy one. LeoG. gave me pointers on how to do them right.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Feb 21, 2016)

Yakatori said:


> Shoulda been obvious enough:


<3

Though I didn't realize until the end that it wasn't a real movie.


Technically Baltimore, but there's no doubt where the 1:10 scene came from:



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg_3ZSeHL4g[/ame]


----------



## ouroboros (Feb 21, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> I usually introduce myself with a dick pic, but a classy one. LeoG. gave me pointers on how to do them right.


Like it wearing a top hat and monocle. Although honestly if I got a dick pic like that I'd be kinda impressed.
Although since he's looking for a feeder, maybe a bib or something saying ready to eat


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 21, 2016)

ouroboros said:


> Like it wearing a top hat and monocle. Although honestly if I got a dick pic like that I'd be kinda impressed.
> Although since he's looking for a feeder, maybe a bib or something saying ready to eat



That's why I did mine with an Italian bistro theme. At a table with a plate of spaghetti, candles, wine, checkered table cloth. Classy.


----------



## ouroboros (Feb 21, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> That's why I did mine with an Italian bistro theme. At a table with a plate of spaghetti, candles, wine, checkered table cloth. Classy.



Now THIS is how you pick up feeder chicks. You went all out to show just how classy your member is.


----------



## ouroboros (Feb 21, 2016)

In all seriousness if you want a feeder or a ffa, you need to stand out from the crowd. That's my feedee boyfriend's secret. He's had 4 feeders and of those 4, 3 were also girlfriends. This also includes myself.


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 21, 2016)

My current GF is a feeder and I met her by going to buffets and standing at the start of the trough and waiting for someone to come fill my plate


----------



## Ayanna (Mar 5, 2016)

I'll feed you. But I'm in the UK  I am 26, slim lady with a nice body. I want a man who's willing to get fat in exchange for hot sex...harder than I thought


----------



## biglynch (Mar 6, 2016)

Ayanna said:


> I'll feed you. But I'm in the UK  I am 26, slim lady with a nice body. I want a man who's willing to get fat in exchange for hot sex...harder than I thought



I'm going to pass.


----------



## ouroboros (Mar 7, 2016)

Ayanna said:


> I'll feed you. But I'm in the UK  I am 26, slim lady with a nice body. I want a man who's willing to get fat in exchange for hot sex...harder than I thought



If it's really that hard, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Wanderer (Apr 1, 2016)

Ayanna said:


> I'll feed you. But I'm in the UK  I am 26, slim lady with a nice body. I want a man who's willing to get fat in exchange for hot sex...harder than I thought



Wish I could oblige, but I'm stuck in Texas. Heaven knows, I'd love to be stuffed senseless by a woman who wanted to have sex with me.


----------



## Ayanna (Apr 16, 2016)

Wanderer said:


> Wish I could oblige, but I'm stuck in Texas. Heaven knows, I'd love to be stuffed senseless by a woman who wanted to have sex with me.



We should talk  I find it hard because I think some BHMs I meet think I'll just be disappointed by the sex but it's not true! If you have a belly you love and want a woman who'll do you (only if you gain!) look no further. Damn big guys get me off!!


----------



## Ayanna (Apr 16, 2016)

ouroboros said:


> If it's really that hard, you're doing something wrong.



Help me! How do you guys want to be approached? Anyone know where is the best places in a city to find large single men?


----------

